# Blackworms



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Anybody have a good source for blackworms?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

http://aquaticfoods.com/worms.html


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Where do you live ?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Jay,
thanks, I'm in CT.
Real name: Penny Crowley
member AGA- NEAPS - DWFAPC


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have always been happy with AquaticFoods.com. As a matter of fact, I have an order of blackworms arriving today! They are always clean and healthy and I have never had a problem with the ordering process. Next day delivery included in your purchase!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

On the frozen side, Hakari blackworms have never let me or my fish down. They tear into them as well as the do the live ones.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Sir BlackhOle,
what kind of volume do you get when you order, say, one pound? I'm confused as to whether the total price is $12 or twice that. They haven't responded to my email queries.

gnatster,
I am currently feeding frozen daphia, bloodworms, and brine shrimp. but there's nothin' like the live stuff to get them breeding or to get my cardinals fat & sassy!

My LFS carries the live blackworms, but a key employee left and I statred getting bad batches.

penny (vancat)


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I usually get either one pound for $22.95 or 1/2 pound for $16.95. Just recieved my half pound order this morning. I dont see anything for $12. What are you looking at? As long as you change the water daily they last for a long time.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

What is the "shelf life" of black worms?

Suppose a normal stocking level of fish in a normal 29g tank. How long will a pound of black worms last?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

woops, the $12 business was from another website. D-uh! http://www.riverwonders.com/index.html

so how much of a hunk of worms you get in a 1/2 lb? softball sized? golfball sized? Volkswagen sized?

your place sounds good.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

1/2lb is about baseball sized. They even sell worm keepers that make it easier to change the water....its a container inside a container with a fine mesh on the bottom. Lift out the inner container with all the worms, dump the water, and refill with cold, treated tap water. I believe there are instructions on keeping blackworms on the website. Its easy though and the fish love em!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks a bunch! my fish really thank you.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry didnt notice your post Gomer. For just a 29 gallon tank I would probably go with 1/2 lb. It will probably last you more than a month, but it depends on how much you feed of course.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

1/2 Lb of worms is a good bit, probably last 2 weeks feeding a 29 with worms exclusivly. Worm storage becomes and issue though, they need to be kept in the fridge. While for us bachlors keeping worms in the same fridge as our food it's not an issue for you married folks or with kids it may be an issue.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats why you gotta get yourself a small fridge for the fishroom!


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

I have purchased blackworms from Aquatic foods for a whil and am very pleased with them. I got the worm keepers and have a fridge in my fishroom. I have kept them going for as long as 8 weeks with only minor die off. You just need to rinse them every day.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks, everyone!


----------



## vickie s (Nov 20, 2004)

A little late but I also have bought black worms from aquatic foods. They are always clean. I have 2 worm keepers that hold about 1/2 pound each with twice daily water change. As I use up the worms, I go to once daily water change, and then finally combine them to one worm keeper. I keep a gallon jug of dechlorinated water in the fridge for the rinse and water changes. They easily will last a month in the fridge with rinsing and just get a bit skinnier. 

The family just had to get used to worms in the fridge. Mostly I have to warn people not to dring from the bottle labeled "worm water".


----------

